# Vos Animaux > Chiens >  HELP! Mon chien a son ongle semi-arraché !!!

## ASPA France

Bonjour,

mon chien a un ongle a vif, il bouge comme si il était arraché mais je sais pas si il l'est totalement...

Que faire:
Bandage?
Lui arracher l'ongle? Lui laisser?
Le laisser se lécher?

Je n'arrête pas les frais véto si je pouvais faire sans pour une fois ça m'aiderait beaucoup.

Pour l'instant je l'ai désinfecté et je lui ai mis une chaussette pour pas qu'il se lèche trop. e lui ai aussi donné un médoc en cas de douleur et là il "dort".

Merci de vos réponses.

----------


## vitostorm

cela est arrivé une fois à mon dob. 
perso j'ai désinfecté et laissé comme cela. L'ongle a fini par tomber
je désinfectais tous les jours
je n'ai pas mis de chaussette car il l'aurait bouffé

voilà pour ma modeste expérience

----------


## balmas

c'est arrivé a notre dogue argentin, il ya deux mois a peine, c'est un habitué de la "chose", griffes fragiles...

cette fois ci, la griffe coupée en deux, jusqu'a la pulpe....

la véto a trempé la patte ds la vétadine, fait un magnifique pansement, que bamako a retiré ds la voiture.... et antibios pdt 10 jours!

----------


## MuzaRègne

Idéalement il faudrait finir le travail et l'arracher complètement (ou couper à ras si fendu dans la longueur). Ton chien va te détester pour ça mais ce n'est qu'un mauvais moment à passer  :Big Grin:  .
Ensuite désinfections à la bétadine diluée 3 fois par jour ou à chaque retour de promenade, en trempant le doigt dans un petit pot de façon à laisser toute la zone bien s'imbiber de désinfectant.
Pas de pansement, ça cicatrise mieux à l'air libre et de toute façon il va tout arracher.

----------


## balmas

waouh, couper a ras???? meme ma véto ne s'y serait pas "amuser", attention qd meme, c'est vachement douloureux....et puis si c'est jusqu'a la pulpe....
 soit j'optais pour la première solution, soit elle me l'endormais pour retirer la griffe...

alors fais gaffe qd meme, et d'une ane pas infliger trop grande souffrance a l'animal, et de deux, de ne pas te faire mordre, parcequ'il aura mal....

----------


## MuzaRègne

Mon véto l'a déjà fait (comme ça c'était pas moi la méchante  :: ), effectivement ça fait mal, mais c'est très rapide. Au pire tu musèle le chien pour être tranquille. Endormir pour ça, c'est quand même bien dommage, une anesthésie même rapide n'est jamais anodine.

----------


## ASPA France

C'est bon il n'a plus d'ongle le pauvre.. Je vais désinfecter régulièrement  :Smile:  merci

----------


## MuzaRègne

Désinfecte par trempage quelques minutes, pour être bien sure.

----------


## balmas

ok tant mieux pour lui, ca évitera qu'il ne se prenne l'ongle ds une couverture ou autre...

juste pour finir avec muzarègne, quand tu as le geste sur, donc celui d'une véto, ok, mais bon, en passant, bonjour la douleur!, j'aimerais pas etre a la place du chien, mais de tte facon, on lui demande pas son avis....
mais qd tu hésites, t'y reprends a plusieurs fois, parceque pas l'habitude etc...

ma véto m'a bien montré, il faut vraiment pas tapé ds la pulpe, on le voit assez bien sur bam, parcequ'il a les griffes blanches, dc on voit bien le rose....

mais sincèrement, je ne conseillerais pas a un maitre lambda qui n'a pas l'habitude , de le faire, ca pourrait trés mal tourné..

----------


## MuzaRègne

"Mal tourner" oui on peut se faire mordre - mais quelqu'un qui hésite, n'ose pas, n'est pas sûr de lui en général il le fait pas  :: . Au pire si tu n'es pas assez rapide tu n'y arriveras pas, le chien se débat et ne te laissera pas recommencer.

Sinon pour la douleur, oui ça fait mal, pendant très très peu de temps mais ça fait très mal. Ca arrive de devoir faire mal pour soigner, ça reste quand même largement mieux qu'une anesthésie.

----------


## malko

bain à la bétadine (bétadine diluée dans une bouteille d'eau coupée) pendant 5-10mn matin et soir
nous on met de la crème antibio dessus si la pulpe est à vif
sinon on laisse à l'air en vérifiant tous les jours que ça ne s'infecte pas, auquel cas antibio

Une fois on a pas vu la griffe (juste fendue pas visible, chien qui n'y a pas touché au début), on a en effet du l'arracher, mais vu la douleur, ça s'est fait sous anesthésie

----------


## hernana

L'anesthésie existe chez le chien aussi, même L'anesthésie local  :: 

si une intervention doit avoir lieu elle doit être faite chez un véto afin que ton chien n'est pas mal, à ta place j'irai chez mon veto et je lui dirai surtout je ne veux pas que mon chien est mal, et il fera alors une anesthésie

----------


## MuzaRègne

Je n'ai jamais vu un véto faire une anesthésie locale : si l'acte peut être fait le temps de faire la piqure pour l'anesthésie l'intérêt est proche du zéro absolu, il va falloir manipuler une zone où le chien a mal, faire une injection (qui fait mal aussi) proche de la zone blessée, on a plus vite fait de couper directement (et ça risque d'être plus facile, si le chien se débat quand on lui touche la patte blessée...). Et si l'acte est long à effectuer, on peut difficilement dire à un animal de rester suffisamment immobile donc pas possible de faire une anesthésie locale.

M'enfin c'est bien tout un cinéma pour juste arracher un ongle, vous demanderiez une anesthésie pour vous pour finir d'enlever un ongle à moitié arraché ? Moi non, je l'enlèverais moi même. La douleur est vive mais vite oubliée, et préférer les dangers d'une anesthésie générale, je trouve ça illogique.

----------


## vivelesbergers!

C'est arrivé à ma louloute, et le véto de garde m'a dit de lfinir de l'arracher. Il a refusé de retourner au cabinet "pour si peu", donc moi je ne te jette pas la pierre... Au moins tu as fait quelque chose!

----------


## malko

> Je n'ai jamais vu un véto faire une anesthésie locale : si l'acte peut être fait le temps de faire la piqure pour l'anesthésie l'intérêt est proche du zéro absolu, il va falloir manipuler une zone où le chien a mal, faire une injection (qui fait mal aussi) proche de la zone blessée, on a plus vite fait de couper directement (et ça risque d'être plus facile, si le chien se débat quand on lui touche la patte blessée...). Et si l'acte est long à effectuer, on peut difficilement dire à un animal de rester suffisamment immobile donc pas possible de faire une anesthésie locale.
> 
> M'enfin c'est bien tout un cinéma pour juste arracher un ongle, vous demanderiez une anesthésie pour vous pour finir d'enlever un ongle à moitié arraché ? Moi non, je l'enlèverais moi même. La douleur est vive mais vite oubliée, et préférer les dangers d'une anesthésie générale, je trouve ça illogique.


mon véto fait des anesthésies locales en cas de besoin. La dernière pour vider une glande sébacée bouchée. Ben c'est bien pratique, parce que mettre un coup de lame dans le flan du chien comme ça à vif, il sera pas d'accord hein

pis tout un cinéma pour une griffe, tout dépend de la sensibilité. nous a on du retirer sous AG car même pas moyen de regarder. Il hurlait au moindre frôlement. Alors oui il faisait pas mal de cinéma, mais c'est un chien non sociable humain, on arrive à faire les soins de bases chez le véto sans l'endormir, donc on évite de lui laisser des souvenirs de douleur là bas, sinon on ne pourra plus rien lui faire.

----------


## hernana

perso moi oui pour une mini carie c'est anesthésie local direct, alors arracher un ongle à moitié arraché il est certain que je demanderai du local

pour le chien c'est pareil, et pour moi il ne s'agit nullement de cinéma, après chacun fait comme il le souhaite je ne critique pas je donne mon point de vue

----------


## aniechka

c'est arriver il y a quelque mois à mon chien,  je ne sais pas comment il a fait son compte c'était l'ongle en haut de la patte... J'étais paniquée à mort, alors que mon chien s'en foutait royalement... (oui un petit bobo à mes animaux et c'est la grosse panique je sais c'est con). C'était jusqu'a la pulpe aussi. J'ai desinfecté et je suis allée le lendemain chez le véto (entre temps tout l'ongle était parti) et antibio pendant 10 jours et desinfecté au moins trois fois par jour^^ (je n'y avais pas touché j'avais peur de lui faire mal, j'avais essayé de regarder comment c'était et si je pouvais le faire, mais rien que d'effleurer l'ongle il avait mal, il me lechait la main (oui il ne mord(ait) pas et ne grogne pas)

----------


## Poska

Je remonte ce post pour éviter d'en ouvrir un nouveau...
Sur des griffes cassées avec pulpe abimée, peut-on mettre des désinfectants "répulsifs" genre cothivet?
Finir d'arracher les griffes aiderait vraiment à la cicatrisation?

----------


## malko

Direct sur la pulpe non, le chien risque de sauter au plafond, le cothivet ça pique (j'ai testé sur moi sur une coupure  ::  )
Perso je ne finis pas d'arracher les griffes, trop peur de faire plus de mal que de bien.
Pour désinfecter bétadine, ensuite on peut mettre de l'aluspray, et si besoin du cothivet, mais autour, pour faire répulsif

----------


## Poska

J'ai oublié de préciser que dans le cas de ce chien, la douleur n'est pas un problème vu qu'il ne sent plus rien à cette patte. D'ailleurs c'est lui qui s'est croqué les griffes jusqu'à la pulpe juste pour jouer... donc si c'est juste une histoire de piquer ce n'est pas bien grave!

----------


## MuzaRègne

L'avantage d'arracher tout ça fait une blessure plus nette et accessible, les griffes à moitié arrachées ça retient la saleté, c'est difficile à désinfecter. Et ça fait bien plus mal à la marche, arracher ça douille sur le coup mais après le chien est tranquille (sauf choc etc, mais pour marcher, il ne boitera plus).
Et comme a dit malko, pas de cothivet ça brûle trop, le mieux c'est un désinfectant que tu peux diluer dans un récipient pour tremper complètement le doigt (la patte), du genre bétadine.


(bon merde j'ai répondu en même temps que toi, mais bon, le reste est valable quand même)

----------


## malko

Après s'il ne sent plus rien (c'est Stan ? ), tu peux mettre le cothivet, mais ça n'empêche pas un bain de bétadine deux fois par jour pour désinfecter en profondeur

----------


## Poska

Oui c'est Stan.
Bon je vais voir pour arracher tout ça alors, si j'y arrive sinon ça attendra le véto demain.
Oui oui le cothivet c'était en plus des bains bien sûr, et on verra demain pour le mettre sous antibio parce qu'il a 6 griffes arrachées quand même!

----------


## malko

les griffes c'est chiants. Moi comme j'arrache pas, dès que ça suinte ou que ça sent louche je claque sous antibio.
Une fois Prince s'en est fendue une, on l'a pas vu de suite car il ne boitait pas. Obligé de lui enlever chez le véto, donc sous AG, et alors bonjour l'odeur tellement c'était purulent dedans.
S'il s'arrache les griffe autant, tu pourrais pas tester comme pour les enfants le vernis dégueu qui tu mettrais sur ses griffes ?

----------


## MuzaRègne

Arf oui 6 ça fait beaucoup, ça augmente le risque d'infection ... là oui vaut mieux voir avec le véto et il verra pour les antibios. 
Par contre malko spas pour te contredire mais mettre sous antibios c'est pas anodin, il vaut mieux arracher et éviter les antibios, que de mettre sous antibios pour éviter d'arracher - quitte à le faire faire par le véto, qui va couper ça proprement à ras et basta (et l'avantage énorme c'est que c'est lui le méchant, et pas toi  ::  ).

Pour en revenir à Stan, si tu lui donnes un os bien goûtu pour l'occuper, pas moyen qu'il le préfère à ses pattounes ? Ou ça foutrait le bazar avec les autres ?

----------


## Poska

Il a de quoi s'occuper ça pas de soucis. 
On a déjà coupé les ongles restants au plus court possible, ce sera moins drôle à croquer, et on va continuer à protéger les patounes autant qu'on peut... mais il suffit d'une heure sans protection comme cette nuit pour qu'il fasse de gros dégâts  :: 
Merci pour vos réponses.

----------


## malko

ouais mais ya des cas où il vaut mieux des antibios
Prince est tellement doudouille et inapprochable par le véto qu'on peut pas lui arracher de griffe sans AG. Et il supporte très mal, il est très long à se réveiller, donc antibio
Idem avec Dauzac, qui est hypersensible à la douleur (une simple injection non douloureuse peut se transformer en calvaire pour lui), et en plus cardiaque. Ben c'est antibio et antiinflammatoire 

Je ne suis pas non plus pour les cures d'antibio à tout va, au contraire, chez moi on se soigne beaucoup au naturel, que ce soit nous ou les chiens, mais ya des cas qui font qu'on ne peut pas y échapper

----------


## sylviana

Grant s'est cassé une griffe la semaine dernière, en plein dans la pulpe. J'avais du sang partout dans la maison; je ne voyais même pas d'où ça venait au départ. Direct, véto qui a fini de lui retirer ce qui pendait (un warrior, il a pas bronché!), désinfectant et 5 jours de bandage. Je devais surveiller au moindre signe de douleur ou d'infection, mais rien.

----------


## borneo

Je fais remonter ce topic, je n'en ai pas trouvé d'autre.

Ma vieille minette s'est abîmé une griffe. Je pense qu'elle l'a coincée dans le tissu du canapé, et qu'elle a tiré. Le temps que j'arrive, alertée par ses miaulements, le mal était fait.

Au départ, elle boitait un peu, et léchait sa patte. Puis, ça a semblé aller mieux, mais peu de temps après, je vois que ça ne s'arrange pas tout seul. C'est une minette fragile au niveau moral, j'aurais aimé lui éviter une visite traumatisante chez le véto.

Je ne peux pas vraiment voir quel est le souci, mais la griffe est noire et comme morte.

Je vais prendre RV demain, mais j'hésite, j'ai peur qu'ils l'anesthésient et que ça se passe mal. Et s'il y a des soins, je ne pourrai pas les faire, elle a un caractère difficile.

Qui a eu le même souci, et comment ça s'est réglé ?

----------


## Amandine Stane Murphy

moi, et malgré les soins immédiats, ça s'est finit en amputation de phalange

----------


## borneo

Ah mince....

Le souci c'est que les chats ne se laissent pas soigner....

----------


## borneo

RV demain soir, je n'ai pas eu plus tôt. Je vais la laisser à jeun du matin, o, ne sait jamais....

----------


## Sydolice

On pense à vous deux Bornéo. Espérons que tout se passe facilement pour ta minette et du coup ... pour toi !

----------


## borneo

Elle a un abcès à une griffe. Dix jours d'antibios et trois d'AI. Une minette pas du tout facile à soigner. Du coup, je vais devoir la prendre avec moi pour les fêtes.

Soulagée de l'avoir ramenée avec moi.

----------


## borneo

Elle a bien pris l'AI. Pour l'antibiotique (en pipette), elle en a craché aux quatre coins de la pièce. Je sens que ça va être très difficile.

----------


## Sydolice

Le véto ne lui a pas fait une piqure longue durée ? 
Soigner un chat qui redoute les soins c'est terrible et double peine pour nous : on souffre de le voir mal, et de devoir lui faire des soins qu'il refuse ! 
Et si tu lui mets la pipette dans de la pâté A/D qui devient liquide quand on la bat à la fourchette ? Au début, ma chatte aimait le goût de l'A/D. Aux grands maux les grands remèdes ... J'avais essayé dans le jus de thon mais il fallait moins de jus que de produit et elle n'y touchait pas. 
Heureusement pour vous deux que ce n'est qu'un traitement de 10 jours.

----------


## borneo

> Le véto ne lui a pas fait une piqure longue durée ?


Visite de contrôle ce matin : l'abcès évolue bien, ce n'est plus du pus qui en sort. Je continue l'antibio et les bains de patte.

Les antibios en piqûre ne se font plus, car il y a eu des abus. Ils doivent faire un antibiogramme s'ils veulent en prescrire, du coup, ça ne se donne plus.

----------


## Sydolice

Qu'est-ce qu'on devient de pompes à fric pour les vétos ! Il a bon dos l'antibiogramme ... !!! C'est toujours ça de pris !

----------


## borneo

C'est effectivement ce que mon véto m'a dit.

----------


## borneo

> moi, et malgré les soins immédiats, ça s'est finit en amputation de phalange


Ah ben on en prend le chemin. Malgré deux visites véto, dix jours d'antibios et des bains de patte, ça n'a pas guéri. Aussitôt l'antibio terminé, l'abcès est revenu, et ça a enflé plus que la première fois.

Rentrée de vacances (avec Minette que j'ai dû emmener à cause de son traitement), je suis retournée ce matin chez le véto. Elle a eu droit à une radio, qui montre un corps étranger au milieu du doigt. Un bout d'os détaché probablement. Ce n'était donc pas juste une griffe cassée. Mais la bonne nouvelle, c'est que ce n'est pas une tumeur.

Bref, j'ai dû la laisser pour une intervention chirurgicale, je la reprends ce soir.

Ma pauvre minette, j'ai mal pour elle.

----------


## Sydolice

Oh ! De tout coeur avec vous deux ...

----------


## borneo

Merci. Je viens de la récupérer. Elle a un pansement et 10 jours d'antibiotiques. Interdiction de sortir. Heureusement que je suis en vacances.

----------


## borneo

> moi, et malgré les soins immédiats, ça s'est finit en amputation de phalange


Eh bien tu avais vu juste : acte III amputation de la phalange.

Moralité : les vieux chats, ne leur laissez pas les griffes longues. Au moindre souci, direction véto, sachant que ça ne règle pas forcément le problème.

J'ai 15 jours de pansements à faire, plus les antibios.

La bonne nouvelle, c'est que sitôt rentrée, elle posait de nouveau sa patte.

----------

